# March winner!



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The March winner is Jazz & Jules! Congratulations! Let me know what you want the next theme to be for April. And remember everyone you need at least 25 posts to be able to be in the contest.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats Jazz & Jules. This is an awesome photo and I hope its in a frame somewhere in your house.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love it.....congratulation!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a silly pup!! LOLOL!! Congrats!!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations.:appl: Jazz did a great job..:You_Rock_smiling for the camera...
:bowrofl:


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats! It is an awesome photo!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jules you are one cool boy.


----------



## judegirl (Aug 14, 2009)

*Absolutely adorable and hilarious !!!*


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank Thank Thank You so much you guys!!!!!

Jules was 3 months old there. That was when he found his ROOooOOOooOOOoooROOROO's. Still today when he gets his Roo on, you can see this same look in his face. LOVE LOVE LOVE my boy!

Next Contest Theme:

April. What's big about April? Well I know there's Easter, but not everyone celebrates the holiday. However, there IS April Showers Bring May Flowers and I think at one time or another we have all seen muddy dogs as a result of showers. So let's see your best Mud Bud!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just love, love, LOVE that picture. Congratulations JULES!!!
I agree with C's Mom, frame that adorable picture........


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*This is what heaven looks like !!!*

__________________


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats !! Great picture.:dblthumb2


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! Silly pup!  Great pic! Congrats!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats to you! I still put a big smile on my face when I see that pic! Ditto on the framing of that one! Really great moment..that's what makes loving a Golden so special...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I knew the toothless little old man look was going to take the cake!

He's adorable and I love your diggie too!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute picture, congratulations


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

congrats... love that pic


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! That's one of my all time favorite pics of Jules! 
(Love your new siggy!)


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------

